# Love lives



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is not the Jackie, there will be no more posts about love lives nor advice given or sought
Posts will be deleted and the posters in fractioned.
Maiden


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is not the Jackie, there will be no more posts about love lives nor advice given or sought
> Posts will be deleted and the posters in fractioned.
> Maiden


& there was me thinking you meant that love LIVES!!!


you're right though, this isn't a problem page & neither you nor anyone else here is Dear Dierdre


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> & there was me thinking you meant that love LIVES!!!
> 
> 
> you're right though, this isn't a problem page & neither you nor anyone else here is Dear Dierdre


 @ xabiachica!!!
:clap2:: @ Maiden! :confused2:
:jaw: @ you know who !!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ppppssssttt, do you think the younger generation know what "Jackie" was lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> ppppssssttt, do you think the younger generation know what "Jackie" was lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ha ha ha showing my age now, although it was my older sister that read that......honest guv'nor


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ppppssssttt, do you think the younger generation know what "Jackie" was lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I was pretending I didn't


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is not the Jackie, there will be no more posts about love lives nor advice given or sought
> Posts will be deleted and the posters in fractioned.
> Maiden


THANK YOU


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

